# Can't Replace Broken Door Knob



## dontknowhow (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi All, 

I feel very silly posting this but I've kept at it for a good day and can't seem to figure out how to remove this door knob. The reason for removal is because the latch kept getting stuck and not turning with the knob, leading me to have to use a knife or ruler to pry the door open repeatedly. It's a closet door with no visible screws. The faceplate on the inside portion is loosened to reveal two screws underneath, which I can't seem to get to considering I can't remove the knob. I have read online about using a flathead to release the knob, but I can't figure out where that goes. There is no lever to move or button to press. I've done my best to include photos of the inside underneath the faceplate. Any helpful tips or detailed how-to would be greatly appreciated. I can't stomach the thought of paying a locksmith $100 to come out and do it for me. Greatly appreciate any help in advance. Thank you so much! 

Just an overview of the photos - 

The knob from the inside is where it's all messed up... parts are bent/broken. There are 2 concealed screws underneath the faceplate from the inside knob. The outside knob shows a hole but when I turn the knob it only reveals a depression, I have not been able to release the knob by pressing anything into the depression.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It's a set screw, that's why it won't depress. At least it appears that way. Try to unscrew it with a small screwdriver. Then spin the plate that's against the door. That should be threaded too. It it's not, it's held by clips.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Take a look at this video


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If that fails, a hacksaw, and replacement from the hardware store.


ED


----------



## dontknowhow (Dec 29, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> It's a set screw, that's why it won't depress. At least it appears that way. Try to unscrew it with a small screwdriver. Then spin the plate that's against the door. That should be threaded too. It it's not, it's held by clips.


Hey Guapo, 

Thanks for your reply. When you say it's a set screw and that's why it won't depress I'm assuming you're talking about the external knob with the small circular hole on the neck, however, when turned the only variation that ends up appearing is *not* a screw (confirmed upon further observation)... it is just a depression in the metal so unfortunately nothing to unscrew.


----------



## dontknowhow (Dec 29, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> Take a look at this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTsemQ-MNmE


Thanks ZTMan but unfortunately there is no latch to release. That's the biggest confusion I'm facing right now... how to release the door knob so that I can remove the loose plate that's concealing the screws holding the whole thing together. :vs_worry:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

don'tknow: If it's definitely not a screw, take a punch & a hammer. Hit it a few times. If that doesn't work, cut the thing with a sawsall.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

It's a set screw. It could be stripped, or the knob might have moved a bit to obscure the set screw.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Forget removing the outside knob. However in the 4th picture (outside knob) you see a detent through the hole. On the inside you should have the same thing (it may be hidden now by the loose rose plate). Use something like an ice pick to depress the detent while pulling on the inside knob.


----------



## jk1954 (Jan 3, 2018)

Did you solve the problem? I have a similar situation.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

You guys seem intelligent. Break out the hack saw before you call a lock smith.

A lot of times the door knob is stuck. When you put pressure on the release button, just twist, wiggle back and forth and pull.

If there is a set screw, remove it and yank.


----------

